# Apple Pie ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

OK, you liked the Strawberry, its Memorial Day gotta have something sweet to finish the meal. What better than apple pie. In case you don't know me, I am not big on boxes or cans, or freezer premade.








I made the pie last night so it would be ready today.  When I made my coffee this morning, I noticed a mouse had cut out a big slice of my pie. Probably had it with coffee. I must have scared the mouse cause it forgot about the ice cream in the freezer. Or maybe just too hungry.







Those spots that look like buggs in the pie, well that's what I would tell my nephew anyway, those are cranberries. I gotta tell you I have tried caramel apple, bacon apple, pecan apple, etc etc... But I just can't top those dang cranberries. Its like peas and carrots! Apples and cranberries!







Well I'll be back when the ribs are done..... Thought I would get ya thinkin about how much time ya got to make that apple pie!

*Ingredients:*
4 or 5 Honey Crisp apples peeled & wedged
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1 cap maple extract
eggwash
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1 9 inch pie shell
Preheat oven 400 Degrees
*Directions:*

Combine apples, cinn, sugar, maple extract, and spice. Place in pie crust top with crust. Paint with eggwash. Slit vents.
Bake for approx 45 to 50 mins. (You can also add raisins and/ or whole pecans also.)

You can also throw in cranisins or cranberries.

Have a great day off, and remember why we got the day off.


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2019)

Looks good Foamy...   I'd eat a slice or 3...


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2019)

That wouldn't make it a day around here. Nicely done...


----------



## Victor (May 27, 2019)

A couple of scoops of Bluebell Golden Vanilla on top would be right smart!


----------



## seenred (May 27, 2019)

That looks terrific Kevin!  Ain’t hardly anything better than a fresh baked apple pie...I’d do some damage to that beauty!

Big like, and thanks for sharing your recipe!  

Red


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Looks good Foamy...   I'd eat a slice or 3...



Thanks Dave


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> That wouldn't make it a day around here. Nicely done...



I don't remember my Mom ever making an apple pie, pecan pies were Pop's favorite.


----------



## disco (May 27, 2019)

Perfect pie, Foamheart! Big like!


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

Victor said:


> A couple of scoops of Bluebell Golden Vanilla on top would be right smart!



Victor, I like Bluebell "French Vanilla" on pies, but since the reorganization with Mr. Bass they only make it 1 month a year. I have a couple of cartons in the freezer. LOL  Have you tried Bluebells "Coffee" ice cream. Thats pretty good stuff too.


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

seenred said:


> That looks terrific Kevin!  Ain’t hardly anything better than a fresh baked apple pie...I’d do some damage to that beauty!
> 
> Big like, and thanks for sharing your recipe!
> 
> Red



Thanks Red, If you never tried a apple/cranberry pie you really need to.


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2019)

wish I was that lucky mouse


----------



## crazymoon (May 27, 2019)

Kevin, Good looking pie,the cranberry ingredient sounds intriguing ! like


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I’m not a huge apple pie sort (cherry and raspberry is where my heart skips a beat)  but gawd almighty that crust looks amazing. Like it’d break like glass.
> 
> Awesome job!



Thank you, wish I could say I could just whip those out everytime, but that ain't true....LOL I am getting better at it though.


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

disco said:


> Perfect pie, Foamheart! Big like!



Thank you old friend...........


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> wish I was that lucky mouse



Dessert is not far off now........ That pie really doesn't sound as good with longnecks.


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Kevin, Good looking pie,the cranberry ingredient sounds intriguing ! like



That cranberry does kick it up tangy and I like it! Its still sweet just tangy.


----------



## Carvendive (May 27, 2019)

Yeah, I'd love to be that mouse! I'm a pie kind of guy. Chocolate, Danish, cheese cake... Give me pie! Looks Awesome to me!!! Put on any brand's 12-15% butterfat ice cream (as a UP'er, Jilberts comes to mind) and I'm in heaven!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2019)

I love apple pie, Kev.  Its one of my favorites.  Funny thing is, I have Craisins with my supper every night (mix them in with the veggies, but I never thought to add them to Apple Pie.  Go figure.
POINT for the idea and a beautiful pie.
Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 29, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> Yeah, I'd love to be that mouse! I'm a pie kind of guy. Chocolate, Danish, cheese cake... Give me pie! Looks Awesome to me!!! Put on any brand's 12-15% butterfat ice cream (as a UP'er, Jilberts comes to mind) and I'm in heaven!



I never much baked till the last few years, my sister was the baker. It all looked too much like chemistry to me..LOL

Thanks


----------



## foamheart (May 29, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> I love apple pie, Kev.  Its one of my favorites.  Funny thing is, I have Craisins with my supper every night (mix them in with the veggies, but I never thought to add them to Apple Pie.  Go figure.
> POINT for the idea and a beautiful pie.
> Gary



Thank you sir. See I never thought of veggies! I'll have to try that.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Thank you sir. See I never thought of veggies! I'll have to try that.



They go real well with kernel corn, butter, s & p, and a touch of hot sauce.
Gary


----------



## TacticalKarma (Dec 9, 2019)

Strawberry pie is delicious, I remember that times.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 9, 2019)

Its really easy, course its all about confidence.  Its just a recipe, I have eaten my share of pies with a spoon and loved 'em too! LOL


----------

